# I don't like snakes!!!



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I ordered the Decalgirl Aloha Venem. Well, I received it the other day. But when looking at it on the site, I honestly could not see there is a snake on it. I was really surprised. I though it was a decorative red color. I love it but not the snake.... it's just not me. So.... I guess I am sending it back and try to decide which other one I want. I happen to like red, white, black and blue together and just wanted that sort background .
It's sad..... I just can't deal with the snake in front of me all the time.
Kdawna


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

But the snake is only on the back!  All it takes to hide its little pointy head is a nice Oberon....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You might post in the Marketplace. . .maybe someone will take it off your hands so you don't have the hassle of returning it.

Ann


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Actually my Oberon is coming on Tuesday. I will have to look at it again..... If my husband sees it he would have fit. He really really hates snakes. I could use it as an excuse for him not to touch my Kindle... even though he doesn't. He isn't a reader.
 Kdawna


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Once it is in the cover you never see the back. Just leave the back off and use the one for the front. I just bought a new skin and I don't think I'm going to bother putting the back on.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Once it is in the cover you never see the back. Just leave the back off and use the one for the front. I just bought a new skin and I don't think I'm going to bother putting the back on.


That's a really good idea. If you're going to keep the Kindle in a cover, you really don't need to put a skin on the back..I didn't with my K1. If you really like the front, it may be a good compromise.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I like snakes ... now Spiders ...


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I didn't put the back on my K1 either...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I had to see what it looked like...I wouldn't have noticed, either, though I don't mind snakes.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It is really nice skin. The front is what you are going to be looking at, so just leave the snake off and you should really enjoy it.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i would just return the skin and get another skin of your liking. it's a nice design but kind of odd to have a snake in an aloha theme but that's what makes it unique i suppose.  i remember looking at that skin and didn't notice the snake at first.  don't feel the need to justify your reasoning just get a skin you'll be happy with.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I was searching on line before getting it to see if the title was a book or a movie. I just couldn't figure out the speedometer. Mostly I like the colors and the flowers since I had visited Hawaii a few years back. I didn't think  of the snake and venom. Duh.... My brain fog.....  Oh well.
  Kdawna


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm still trying to decide if I want a skin for my soon to be Kindle or if I should just beg for an Oberon cover for mother's day and forgot the skin. They are so pretty, though. I never would have noticed that snake. I had to look and look to see it.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I had also ordered Nadir and put it on today.  I am still debating whether I want to keep it or not. 
Kdawna


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I couldn't even pick up my KK if I put that skin on it.  I hate snakes, don't even want to look at pictures of them, yuck!!!  My opinion, just send it back, even if you don't put on the back the body of the thing is slithering through the picture on the front. "shiver"


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

But it won't sneak out and get you while you are reading, probably.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just the thought gives me the creeps!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

at least it's not a clown. . . . .



Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I couldn't even pick up my KK if I put that skin on it. I hate snakes, don't even want to look at pictures of them, yuck!!! My opinion, just send it back, even if you don't put on the back the body of the thing is slithering through the picture on the front. "shiver"


Kind of surprised that the pic in your avatar doesn't bother you... not a snake, I know, but still.... similar head and neck


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> at least it's not a clown. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Ann


Now THOSE are creepy. What is it about them?? Marionettes with painted smiles are a close second.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Dragons have legs and some have wings, the Eragon dragons are very majestic looking, snakes just slither.  Lizards don't bother me either, just snakes.  Had a teacher in a biology class that tried to make me pick up a snake in class, he told me to put on oven mitts and just reach into the aquarium and pick it up, I got enough courage to try and actually got my hand around it and it pulled itself out of my hand and freaked me out, gross!!  Cannot stand to even look at them now just makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Dragons have legs and some have wings, the Eragon dragons are very majestic looking, snakes just slither. Lizards don't bother me either, just snakes. Had a teacher in a biology class that tried to make me pick up a snake in class, he told me to put on oven mitts and just reach into the aquarium and pick it up, I got enough courage to try and actually got my hand around it and it pulled itself out of my hand and freaked me out, gross!! Cannot stand to even look at them now just makes my skin crawl.


I think the texture of their skin feels really neat. Is it the slithery movement that bothers you or the way they feel? (In other words... would a snakeskin handbag freak you out too?)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Absolutely, there was a woman at work that beautiful bead work and was wearing an amulet that she made, in looking at it I picked it up and without knowing what was on the back my hand and arm started tingling and I knew instantly that she had lined the back with snakeskin.  My arm felt numb all the rest of the day and it gave me the chills as well.  I know it is probably all in my head but it has been going on for more years than I care to admit.  Pictures really freak me out and I have been known to throw a book across the room if I find a picture of them.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Absolutely, there was a woman at work that beautiful bead work and was wearing an amulet that she made, in looking at it I picked it up and without knowing what was on the back my hand and arm started tingling and I knew instantly that she had lined the back with snakeskin. My arm felt numb all the rest of the day and it gave me the chills as well. I know it is probably all in my head but it has been going on for more years than I care to admit. Pictures really freak me out and I have been known to throw a book across the room if I find a picture of them.


Wow, you *really* don't like them! And I just saw that you live in AZ, so conceivably you could come across one by the side of a country road from time to time.... now *that* would scare me, to be near poisonous ones. I imagine people who live in rattlesnake areas adjust their outdoor living accordingly...

Here in VA the only poisonous ones are water snakes.

I guess I'm at the other extreme... many years ago I snake-sat a friend's python for a few months while she was travelling, and thought it was fun. The mouse thing took a little getting used to, though.... mostly because I was too squeamish to pick up the *mouse*!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

No issues with snakes, lizards, spiders, or other creepies here, so for a long time I never understood this idea.

Then I met a baby alligator at a reptile petting zoo brought to a company picnic. 

I've never had such a deep visceral reaction to an animal before.  No matter what, I couldn't bring myself to come within 6 feet of it, let alone touch it. Never mind it was fully restrained--we're talking maybe 2 feet long?  I've handled monitor lizards the same size without any problem.  There was just something about its eyes that I simply couldn't take.  It was absolutely the strangest feeling.

I hung out with the full grown albino python instead.  With her, at least I knew what to expect and how to handle it!  


The front of that skin is gorgeous, but I can see where you might just want to either send it back or resell it here, now that you know about the snake.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I hung the full grown albino python instead. With her, at least I knew *what to expect* and how to handle it!


A really tight hug!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think I saw that skin when I was browsing DG and thought it was a ribbon, but now that I see the one posted here -- UGHHHHH!!  Hate and fear snakes!  The pictures aren't as large and clear on the websites that sell skins as they are here.  I'm slightly less fearful of pictures of them than I was as a child, but wish I never had to see another one ever.  I have a 32" widescreen TV now and it's awful when suddenly there is a snake on the screen.  I'm glad to see here that I'm not alone.

Here in NYC, I've seen big snakes that people have brought to street fairs.  These fairs are quite crowded, so one has to be careful not to walk right up to one of these people who have snakes around their necks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Here in VA the only poisonous ones are water snakes.


Not true, there are timber rattlesnakes in VA on Skyline Drive and elsewhere in the Blue Ridge. Be careful when you stop at the overlooks on Skyline Drive that have the stone walls, they've been known to sun there.

I've seen pictures in the VA birding forum, but can't find it now...I did find this from Front Royal, VA:
http://www.travelpod.com/travel-photo/rmeredit/skyline_dr_05/1134174960/img_0044.jpg/tpod.html

Betsy
who likes snakes.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not true, there are timber rattlesnakes in VA on Skyline Drive and elsewhere in the Blue Ridge. Be careful when you stop at the overlooks on Skyline Drive that have the stone walls, they've been known to sun there.
> 
> I've seen pictures in the VA birding forum, but can't find it now...I did find this from Front Royal, VA:
> http://www.travelpod.com/travel-photo/rmeredit/skyline_dr_05/1134174960/img_0044.jpg/tpod.html
> ...


Since I distinctly remembered reading my erroneous statement again not too long ago, I just went searching for my source to doublecheck. Turns out they were talking about Fairfax County only (which has a number of lakes, some with snakes in 'em). I stand corrected.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Since I distinctly remembered reading my erroneous statement again not too long ago, I just went searching for my source to doublecheck. Turns out they were talking about Fairfax County only (which has a number of lakes, some with snakes in 'em). I stand corrected.


OK, I'll buy that! I just didn't want you to go hiking in the mountains and run into a timber rattler unknowingly!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

What's ironic about that Aloha Venom skin is... there are no snakes in Hawaii. Or at least, there weren't when I lived there about twenty years ago.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I'll buy that! I just didn't want you to go hiking in the mountains and run into a timber rattler unknowingly!
> 
> Betsy


That would not have been fun at all. So thanks.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Harvey said:


> What's ironic about that Aloha Venom skin is... there are no snakes in Hawaii. Or at least, there weren't when I lived there about twenty years ago.


Bet-syyyyyyy!! Help! I want to say that I think this is just a legend, that there ARE snakes there, because that's what I was told when I visited there, but I don't actually _know_...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I lived in Hawaii for 3 years between 1987 and 1990.  Never saw a snake.  I do not believe there are any. . .it was certainly the local 'truth'.  DH confirms:  no snakes in Hawaii. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

see here:
http://www.explorebiodiversity.com/Hawaii/BiodiversityForgotten/Wildlife/Reptiles/Snakes.htm


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmm, two kinds, one really tiny and one really rare?  That almost counts as nonexistent...  almost.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

How funny I see this topic today. I just got back from a California State Park. I was driving along and a snake was in the road. I got out to take it's picture. When I heard the rattling and it's head rise up from it's coiled position, I ran back in my Jeep. I didn't get that picture.

I have held a snake before - it is the strangest feeling I have felt in an animal/reptile...it is pure muscle that you feel under it's skin when it moves in your hands. A very strange and powerful creature indeed.

-sailor


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Depends on how scared of snakes you are!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> Depends on how scared of snakes you are!


Not scared -- I like them -- though I have a healthy respect for any poisonous and fast-moving critter, and prefer not to put myself it its path when it's hungry.

Non-poisonous ones... well, up to a certain size they're pretty harmless, so they're fun to pet!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I lived in Hawaii for 3 years between 1987 and 1990. Never saw a snake. I do not believe there are any. . .it was certainly the local 'truth'. DH confirms: no snakes in Hawaii. . . . . .
> 
> Ann


Hunh, we overlapped our times there, Ann. I was there from Jan '87 through April '88. Lived on Oahu, in Hawaii Kai (near Hanauma Bay).


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Im so scared of snakes also. I always have been ever since I was a little girl, I went fishing with  my dad one day when we lived in florida and I was running back towards the house and I stepped on a big thick black snack it was all coiled into a circle. When I stepped on it (on accident of course) it struck out at me, it would have bitten me if I hadn't kept running. I realize that probably the only reason it lashed out was because an 8year old ran over top of it, but either way i've been terrified ever since.

End of story that skin would completely freak me out, I know for sure I would throw it away before I'd use it if I couldnt get rid of it elsewhere. I know some people are snake lovers but my phobia is 2 great for me to know that a snake head is on the back of my Kindle even if I dont have to look into his eyes most of the time!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

*If you hate snakes, not the link for you!*
http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/fencesnake.asp


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> *If you hate snakes, not the link for you!*
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/fencesnake.asp


OMG I know you warned me but I had to click anyways!! Just looking at that gives me goosebumps and makes me feel like a snake is near me!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When I was a kid, we captured a garter snake in Minnesota (Hibbing, of course) and brought it home to Maryland.  (Dad made a wooden box with a hinged lid for us, we didn't have it loose in the car or anything.)  After we got home, we kept it outside in the yard and it had 13 babies.  Garter snakes have live births instead of eggs.  We took it to show and tell.  They eventually all got away or were eaten.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Hunh, we overlapped our times there, Ann. I was there from Jan '87 through April '88. Lived on Oahu, in Hawaii Kai (near Hanauma Bay).


We lived on the island of Kauai. . . .definitely paradise. . . .

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> *If you hate snakes, not the link for you!*
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/fencesnake.asp


Wow, that one's impressive. I've never seen the wide-open view like that. A beautiful animal, though I certainly wouldn't want to be around when it's hungry.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Dad made a wooden box with a hinged lid for us, we didn't have it loose in the car or anything.


I need a thread called Susan's Bottomless Garage And The Things In It I Really Need To Get Rid Of. You guys keep reminding me of long-forgotten stuff that I have no use for anymore.

One wooden snake box, sliding lid, 3/4" air holes, suitable for any snake larger than said air holes and shorter than maybe 10 feet or so, and airline-transport-approved. Any takers?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Any problems with this picture:










How about this one:










 Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Any problems with this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different links to my photobucket...Angelfire must be blocking links to their site for images

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmm.  Thanks.  I previewed it first and it was there when I first posted.  Weird.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have that problem sometimes with the Picasa web albums too...

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I like snakes too - never have held one, and do try to give them a healthy distance, but enjoy looking at and for them.  ok so I'm weird, I know it


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok I didn't look at the links, gave me shivers just thinking about it, but the elephant picture reminded me of  pictures that was in the set of encyclopedia's we had when I was a kid.  There was a picture of a calf in a pole corral and a large snake outside of the corral, the next picture was of the snake trapped in the corral.  Yuck!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I couldn't even pick up my KK if I put that skin on it. I hate snakes, don't even want to look at pictures of them, yuck!!! My opinion, just send it back, even if you don't put on the back the body of the thing is slithering through the picture on the front. "shiver"


I'm phobic about snakes! Even a crayon drawing of one makes me jitter and shiver and jump. Even if you couldn't see the thing, you'd know it was there & wait for it to slither around to the front. Eeeeek! Just reading this thread is making me have a Grade A case of the creeps.


----------

